# Ultra Breeze



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice jacket, real quality all the way around. After I seen it I knew it was money well spent. Haven't used it since it's -10 here now but I know it will work perfect.

Thanks for a great product,

Eddie


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Glad you liked the jacket. I have a bunch of them to send out this weekend.

And no there are no pants for Christmas.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

t:


> And no there are no pants for Christmas.


Now that will bee a *Cool Breeze* :lpf:sorry I just had to :lookout:


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

hahahaha honeyman!


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I ordered a 3X Ultra Breeze jacket today. I want it big, just hopeing it is not to big.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Paul your jacket is going out Monday.


----------



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

paul.h said:


> I ordered a 3X Ultra Breeze jacket today. I want it big, just hopeing it is not to big.


I have an 2XL and it's a little big, which is just right for me.

Excellent jacket!


----------



## njtoo (Jun 13, 2009)

I received my Ultra Breeze full suit a few weeks ago. It is very well made and comfortable. It is actually better made than I expected. I tried it indoors in the heat and it's extremely cool. I did some hive work on a recent day that it hit 60 and the suit just plain works well. I would tell any serious beekeeper to spend good money on this and get what you pay for......a very well made, cool and sting resistant suit that seems like it will last a long time.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I absolutely love mine. Yesterday, when I went out to visit the girls to see if they needed fed, several came up to greet me with their enthusiasm.

They remained on the outside, while I remained on the inside and we parted as friends. Magnet-Man, this is a well made jacket and veil combination. Kudos....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought one a couple of years ago after getting tired of stings and sweat. Best purchase that I have made in quite a while. I have recommended this full bee suit to newbees and old-timers alike. Love it.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

No better suit out there. Worth every penny. I wear the jacket without a shirt, and the breeze comes through to cool me quite nicely. I imagine you could wear the whole suit nekkid and get the same effect... everywhere.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

walking bird said:


> No better suit out there. Worth every penny. I wear the jacket without a shirt, and the breeze comes through to cool me quite nicely.


You must have nipples made of steel. 
I purchased one of these jackets because I just can't take the heat. I also have a Golden Bee Suit but they placed the hood zipper off to one side which is irritating and they didn't offer a jacket (full suit only). I am looking forward to trying the Ultra - it looks really well made. I don't think shirtless will work for me, however, because the fabric can be a little scratchy. Maybe I will borrow the wife's sports bra  Now that would be a scary sight.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the ultra breeze, only problem I have with it, is the same problem I have had will all bee suits. when I forget to zip up the veil, it fills with bees.
I'm looking for a suit with one of those beeping horns, that beeps when you back up, so that I can attach it to the zipper to warn me when I get close to hives


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wildbranch,

lol, Isn't that always the case. I too have put the jacket on, but forgotten to zip up the veil and then inevitably the kiss comes. 

I can hardly wait until this summer comes so I can wear it. My problem is that I sweat so bad that I easily could squeeze water out of my previous canvasy jacket.

The Ultrabreeze is just so different in the materials used to construct it. You just know it will work.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I might have to send mine back to be altered. Ive lost weight! I havn't worn it for a while. Bill is it easy to take down in size?

JoeMcC


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe, they are not easy to take down a size and if memory serves me didn't I make a custom for you? Call the number on the label this weekend and we can discuss what can be done.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

magnet-man said:


> Joe, they are not easy to take down a size and if memory serves me didn't I make a custom for you? Call the number on the label this weekend and we can discuss what can be done.


I had one of the early customs but then changed to what I think is an XL. I will try it on and see just how big it is. It's been a while. I know for sure I will have to get a large size one of these days. 20 pounds more to go and I will be at goal.



Joe


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

HVH said:


> I don't think shirtless will work for me, however, because the fabric can be a little scratchy. Maybe I will borrow the wife's sports bra  Now that would be a scary sight.


Make sure no one takes pix, or you will end up famous and plastered all over the internet.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Bill, I tried the suit on... It should be good for a while. One problem... somehow a mouse got to it and chewed a hole in the veil! GRRRRRRRRR. 

Anyway im going to try to sew it. If it doesn't work I might be in the market for a new veil.

JoeMcc


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

HVH said:


> I don't think shirtless will work for me, however, because the fabric can be a little scratchy.


Try band aids.  I noticed the fabric mill was making the netting a bit stiffer with each order. The last order was so bad I didn't feel good about using it. I did order a custom run of the inner fabric that is softer than what has been used in the past. Same netting but just a softer feel.

Anybody want to purchase a 1,000 yards of netting?


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

magnet-man said:


> Try band aids.  I noticed the fabric mill was making the netting a bit stiffer with each order. The last order was so bad I didn't feel good about using it. I did order a custom run of the inner fabric that is softer than what has been used in the past. Same netting but just a softer feel.
> 
> Anybody want to purchase a 1,000 yards of netting?


I noticed mine gets softer with time. You see my post about the mouse hole? Is it best to fold it over and zig zag a couple stitches or use a needle and stitch through the mesh holes?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

magnet-man said:


> Anybody want to purchase a 1,000 yards of netting?


What type of netting? Seriously.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Use a needle and thread to patch. 

It is the same large hole netting used on the inside of the suit. I was thinking of making moving or robbing bags with it. It is not heavy enought to used as a moving tarp unless you wanted it for a pickup truck.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> Make sure no one takes pix, or you will end up famous and plastered all over the internet.


You're right. Maybe pasties would be better


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

magnet-man said:


> Try band aids.  I noticed the fabric mill was making the netting a bit stiffer with each order.


I have seriously considered looking for a mesh jersey. 
I have a three-ply brazilian suit that is stiff enough to stand up in the corner of a room. I think your suit will break in and be just fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

MM, Maybe if you cut the netting to maximum length that will fit in the washer, and wash it a couple of times it will soften up?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Michael, I tried that, but it was still too stiff and scratchy. It would definitely rub some skin off of your arm if you wore it all day.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

With fabric softener?


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I have thought about buying a jacket, but I would want one without the attached hood. I already have a hat/veil I like.

Could that bee arranged?

Big Bear


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Bear,
Just part with some of your millions and get the jacket. It is great. Worth Every penny you pay for one.

Brooklyn:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have thought about buying a jacket, but I would want one without the attached hood.

The attched hood is much nicer than a seperate veil...


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

> The attched hood is much nicer than a seperate veil


I'm sure that several people have that opinion. 

However, I still prefer my own hat/veil and not a pre-attached one. My wife says I'm just stubborn, I say I'm just obstinate.



> Just part with some of your millions


Well, I would, but I don't think he'll let me pay for a jacket in m&m's. those are about the only thing I might be able to have in the millions. lol.

Big Bear


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I can do a jacket only. You will need to supply your own hood and zipper for the jacket. Are you wanting a veil like the clear view from Brushy Mountain Bee Farm?

For those who are waiting for their order to ship, there is a hugh number of jackets shipping this Monday.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I just plan to use my tie down hat/veil with it.

Big Bear


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

This seems to be the best way to make inquiries . . . several PMs over the past few months wandered away into the internet ether and never got acknowleged. (My cell phone has been doing the same thing lately, dang it.)

I am interested in a jacket with the alexander type veil -- I have AHB I deal with occasionally down here, and the farther away from face and neck the veil is, the better. 

I am also interested in a pair of sweat pant - style pants, or the yardage to make my own. They need to be baggy, and (picky, picky) designed for a WOMAN with a more hourglass figure. In other words, baggy, and at *least* a 12" difference between waist and hip. 

So many "universal" sized items on the market are based on a male figure. They are snug at the bust, loose at the waist, and too tight across the hips and bum, and 8" too long. In other words, straight up and down. That makes them exactly opposite of what I want. (Of course, DH doesn't mind, but if you're bending and stretching, it's dang uncomfortable.)

Am I better off just making my own? I am a good enough seamstress to do it, but would rather foist the work onto you -- 

TIA,
Sum:lookout:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Tia,

I'm in Connecticut and appreciate the jacket. I can't imagine what it's like in Texas working bees.

When you get in touch with Magnet-man perhaps you could ask if he has any skirts.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

The ultra breeze jacket is the best thing on the market.

Give them a call they are very helpful:thumbsup:

Brooklyn


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Just received a jacket on the 22 Apr. only used it once but very well made all the strings from sewing clipped. the bows on the hood keep it standing out from the face and neck, very good quality.

Ordered a Golden Bee Suit in April 20?? got the Katrina story several times and received it in Sept. Ordered the Ultra Breeze in March 2010 received it in April.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I can attest to the benefits of the purchase. It costs more, but you will be grateful for its construction. 

I had posted a thread where I had to work the nastiest of hives and the bees were stinging my veil, my gloves, my jacket. The bees couldn't get access to my skin by the construction process. I had a previous jacket that was heavy cotten/canvasy and every now and then one of the girls would sting thru it

I also sweat so bad and this jacket/veil combo is the best thing, really the best. with my previous jacket, it would get and stay wet. If I had to wear it the next day, I wore it wet. 

I still sweat heavy, but the uniquess of the construction allows for air to circulate against my skin.

This is one of those good purchases.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Have had mine for almost a year. It's one of the best purchases I've made. Since I end up looking like the Michelin Man after a sting, it allows me to work deliberately and with confidence...and I haven't doubled in size by the end of the day.

At a March bee school in Brenham, Texas, there were a couple of the bee club members with them. :thumbsup:

Walt


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

In all fairness to Golden Bee I have taken a while to get a jacket or suit out at times. 

On a side note Bee Culture magazine has the Ultra-Breeze in the new product listings! That is some handsome beekeeper in the picture.

On a second side note there is a large number of suits and jackets shipping this week. If you ordered before May 1st, your order should be on its way.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I live in the deep south of Alabama and bought a full suit 2 years ago. Never been stung through and does provide a nice breeze through the suit. I would recommend this suit, jacket to everyone. 
I too have forgotten to zip the hood a few times....You find out real quick you should have done something different that day. 
I do like the full length gloves that come with some of the of suit manufactures ,Magnet Man have you ever thought of making so leather type gloves? The ones I've been buying from Mann Lake seem to stretch the elastic out with-in a year of use.

Just a thought.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I did try my hand at glove making. I had some unsewn leather gloves shipped to me and sewed them. Lets just say the results left something to be desired. I did break down and order 180 pairs so gloves will be available in a week or so. Replacement hoods are now available as inexpensively as $15. You will need to sew the zipper on from your old hood. There is also a hood with the zipper attached.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

I figured you could find some pre-made leather hands and add the mesh material to them, maybe there's some sort of copyright issues or just bad business there but just a thought.
Let us know what the prices are. 
Thanks.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

My son and I both have the full suit. They are great here in hot humid Va. My son took his first stings through the legs just a couple of weeks ago. We were doing a cut out in the second floor of a Cape Cod style home and access was behind a knee wall in a closet so we were working on our knees. He mashed the bees and that allowed him to get stung.

No stings all last year in working the apiary, retrieving swarms and doing cut-outs.


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my first bees a couple of months ago, and got an Ultrabreeze full suit as advised by my cousin who got me started on bees....it is well worth the money! I have not ever been stung through the suit; I even stopped using my smoker since it is so secure. It's not hot either, which is really good here in south Alabama! I found a yellowjacket nest with the lawnmower last week; got my suit on, went back & sprayed it with no fear! 

Regarding gloves, I use the playtex dishwashing gloves; they fit snug so I can feel everything, and the bees don't sting through them. They are hot though.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The reason to use is smoker is not so you don't get stung, but so you don't set off a defenisve frenzy in the hive. It's for the bees, not for you...


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know that! I initially stopped smoking to see what was going on in the bottom box on my big hive (smoking ran everyone upstairs). The bees are very calm anyway & I didn't want to stress them any more than I had to. 

PS Your website is great - it's been a very good resource for me (I'm still learning....). Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Well thats a bummer....i finally get the go-ahead from the wife for fathers day to get the suit and they are backlogged.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

ditto...I did a cut-out Sun. with a heat index of 110&75+%humidity...a friend let me borrow his suit&confirmed my decision to purchase...went to the site&they r not accepting orders...any idea when orders will be accepted again???maybe santa will think about me


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

fyi... for those who haven't seen... http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243288

Bill passed away on Monday, June 7th.


----------



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> The reason to use is smoker is not so you don't get stung, but so you don't set off a defenisve frenzy in the hive. It's for the bees, not for you...


The key is to blow smoke across them not to over due it; that will usually get them to running on the combs. At that point you want to be packing up. (Michael this is not directed at you, just thought I'd add a little extra)


----------

